# Digital Copies of Wood Magazine



## bigike

great review, if you ever want to get rid of the dvd let me know or is there a way to send it in an email or what ever please keep me in mind?


----------



## Karson

Ike: It's too large to email. The physical DVD would have to be sent via a delivery service. UPS, USPS etc.


----------



## patron

i know the FW disk is $150.00 ,
how much for this one ?

nice review , Karson .

have a great Easter sunday .

edit , just saw it .


----------



## a1Jim

Hey Karson
I have The FWW archives and it is very easily searched as you said . I feel that's the reason I purchased the FWW archive because I already own all the issues Of FWW and I also own a full collection of wood. I've thought of buying the new Wood version. But now I think I'll wait until they fix the way their search works.
Thanks a lot for your review karson.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good review karson. thx,


----------



## lew

Looks like you have quite a bit of reading in your future!!

Thanks for the review, Karson.

Lew


----------



## Eagle1

If the dvd isn't running fast enough. You might need a faster dvd player in the computer, or there is something running the backgound eating up all of your resourses.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for a very fine rewiew
and I think it´s great they now
put all the old issues on DVDs
from the different magazines
for us newbees and speceile
from other countrys than USA
it´s a lot easyer to get those
magazines

Dennis


----------



## DerekL

Nice review, but for me not being able to do a full search would one star it at best - isn't that the point of these collections?


----------



## Karson

Eagle!:

Most of the issues are about 40 Meg in size and since they are all pdf files and you are reading them with Adobe Reader. It's just slow getting that data from the dvd drive especially when it has to do a seak for the data.

The hard drive is a 1.5TB Seagate and it is faster than the DVD. I've got a 4 cpu processor computer and the latest DVD drive so I don't think that's my problem.

Derek: you may be right on the rating. Having the data is only one part of the process. Being able to find it fast is another part.


----------



## SouthpawCA

My wife bought the whole 5 DVD collection for me for Christmas. I love it (and her). When I want to find something in particular I bring up woodmagazine.com and do the search. It provides me with the particular DVD and then I look at the DVD. It would have been nice to have a search feature like that, however, it would have been a static search referencing just the DVDs you have. Any new/updated information would not have been available. I believe, since they came out with the 5 DVD set, they have upgraded it to 1 DVD. But I'm happy with mine.

Having retired 3 years ago, I vowed a number of thing to myself - one of which is to never be rushed again. Another is to never wear a watch. The time it takes to look something up allows my subconscious to work things out - or not. I just enjoy the time.


----------



## Swede

Maybe they will work out the bugs but that is a lot of money right now.


----------



## ericandcandi

Can I rent it from you for $$. I would just need it for one day and I will mail it back.


----------

